# Red Tailed Shark Question



## slyargent (Sep 8, 2003)

Ok, I have a beautiful RTBS, about 3 inches long. Just got him a few motnhs ago, and he is bigger and better than when I got him(everytime I look at RTBS at the LFS, they are all small, and I can't beleive thats how my RTBS used to look like). Anyway, They do the color change when they are stressed. You said you are new to fish keeping so I have a very important question. Have you had your tank cycled? It's really important to have those nitrifying establsed before adding any fish(Or you can add hardy fish like zebra danios). Search around this froums and you should find stuff about cycling or go to google.com and search "Aquarium cycling cycle" or whatever terms you think will be appropriate.

Hope this posts helps you, and I'll let the other forum users have what they have to say and maybe, I am wrong(I hope so...) other wise, the RTBS might not last long enough.


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

Aside from stress, the colors of fish fade when they are not active(like sleeping). So it is quite normal to find some fish paler than their usual colors when you turn on your aquarium lights in the morning.


----------



## slyargent (Sep 8, 2003)

Slaigar said:


> Aside from stress, the colors of fish fade when they are not active(like sleeping). So it is quite normal to find some fish paler than their usual colors when you turn on your aquarium lights in the morning.


Oh yes, i forgot to mention that one.


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

When I bought my my Rainbow Shark, he was only 1.5" long. I always saw him eating and he bossed everyone in my tank around. Ever since he has gotten bigger, I barely see him. I do not see him eat but I overfeed a bit so something must get to him. He is now 5" long and quite fat.


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello everyone, new guy to this forum, and from what i have seen so far, this is a great forum, congrats!

I have a rainbow shark about 2.5 inches long, a little fat and very bossy with the other fish, (3 blood tetras, 3 normal tetras and 5 guppys) when its time for feeding he chases everyone around and sends them to a corner so he can be the first to eat. He does change color when stressed.
I friend told me to get a Betta in there to help keep the peace. Or angelfish. What do you suggest?

Thanks :lol:


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

The betta is too slow and will be shreadded. What size is your tank? Angelfish need lots of room to swim. I don't think adding more aggressive fish to your tank is going to help make it a more peaceful place. Try adding more plants and hiding places. Feed your fish simutaneously at 2 ends of the tank, that way one fish can't guard all the food.


----------



## slyargent (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, I have tiger barbs in my tank(and a host of other semi aggresive), so they can pretty much handle my RTBS. Actually, when its feeding time, its the tiger barbs who gets to eat first. The RTBS doenst seem to eat with them, just eat the scraps. And algae.


----------



## Varndawg76 (Sep 8, 2003)

*UPDATE*

Thank you all so much for the info. Jaws ( My girlfriend has named my RTS for me :roll: ) seems to be doing fine. His color change has been pretty regular so I am getting more and more confident that he is not stressed out but simply not quite the early riser that I am. Which brings me to another important question; Should I be keeping a regular light/dark cycle for him? 

I have to admit that I did not cycle the tank before putting Jaws in. I had allowed the tank to run a good day and a half before I purchased Jaws and I also added a water conditioner to take care of any additives in the tap water prior to adding fish. I did do a quick search about aquarium cycles and read a little bit about them but I'm kinda confused (Which as you read my posts and get to know me will find that confusion is my normal operating state) OK, so I understand that ammonia is a *HUGE* no no so I shall be keeping a wary eye on that level, but do I want nitrites/nitrates? Or are they bad too? If someone would be so kind as to dumb it down for me or at least point me toward a good source that is fairly simple to understand Jaws and I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ngaio (Jul 31, 2003)

Very simple version of tank cycling (from a very simple mind :? ). 

Fish waste turns to/or is ammonia. There are bacteria that can convert ammonia to nitrite. Nitrite is not as bad for fish as ammonia, but it sure ain't good. Another type of bacteria converts the nitrite to nitrAte. Not too bad for fish, and if you have live plants they use the nitrate up. Water changes help keep the nitrate level down.

As a tank "cycles" more of the bacteria needed for the ammonia>nitrite>nitrate conversion grow in the tank and when the population of bacteria is high enough to handle the load of ammonia produced in your tank your fish are not subjected to damaging levels of nitrite and ammonia.


----------



## Slaigar (Jun 8, 2003)

During these few weeks, do not overfeed(unless you got a good filter, but even so). Also, try to avoid sinking pellets if your RTS does not finish them. You can also purchase some fast growing plants that can lessen cycling stage and use extra nutrients in the water(you do not want algae at this time as well!)

Tons of more info can be found in "Water Parameters" section.

I found my Rainbow Shark to be quite hardy. I tossed him in a hazy 10gallon tank that was cycling(I did not know any better) where he there for a week. I put him back in the 20g afterwards. He is quite the survivor.


----------



## Varndawg76 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thank you all so much for the info I truely appreciate it!


----------

